# killer Info site



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

seems to me like very knoledgable people giving out free info on this site about stringed instruments in general :wave:

http://www.frets.com/FretsPages/pagelist.html


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Great site, Ive been there before but thanks for the link. I've just saved it to my favorites.:rockon2:


----------

